
Run Go on AWS Lambda - agentbond007
https://github.com/apex/apex
======
fsenart
You may give us a try too ;) Native go (without spawned process ) on AWS
Lambda. Nothing more, nothing less. [https://github.com/eawsy/aws-lambda-
go](https://github.com/eawsy/aws-lambda-go)

